# Wiper blades - Eurocarparts



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Just a heads-up, Euro Car Parts currently have a discount code (on the web site) that brings the price of a set of wipers to less than £21 delivered.

Edit: Bosch ones...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If cost is important Trico are less than £14 delivered at wiperblades,co.uk

https://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-y ... per-blades
Hoggy.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

RobinHelsby said:


> Just a heads-up, Euro Car Parts currently have a discount code (on the web site) that brings the price of a set of wipers to less than £21 delivered.


Don't be too impressed, because they're asking £21.99 for a single blade, x 2 = £43.98 then sub the 'discount' and you get the same price every one else charges for them


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If cost is important Trico are less than £14 delivered at wiperblades,co.uk
> 
> https://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-y ... per-blades
> Hoggy.


I should have said Bosch ones - these seem to be the ones rated most highly on here.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> RobinHelsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads-up, Euro Car Parts currently have a discount code (on the web site) that brings the price of a set of wipers to less than £21 delivered.
> ...


Like I said, there is a discount code on the web site that takes just over 50% off...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

See my amended post above :wink: Yes, Bosch are the best. I wouldn't buy something else just to save a few quid.

Always buy mine from these guys... https://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-y ... per-blades


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> See my amended post above :wink: Yes, Bosch are the best. I wouldn't buy something else just to save a few quid.


Nor would I...


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> RobinHelsby said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads-up, Euro Car Parts currently have a discount code (on the web site) that brings the price of a set of wipers to less than £21 delivered.
> ...


Not quite, price to me £20.73 but let's not argue over a couple of quid.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've just bought some Bosch aerotwin plus wipers off EBay for £22 delivered, decent price for very good wipers.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

RobinHelsby said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > RobinHelsby said:
> ...


Let's not :lol: Just makes me laugh when retailers try to make out they're doing you a favour. ECP isn't the only one at it... just saying...


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> Let's not :lol: Just makes me laugh when retailers try to make out they're doing you a favour. ECP isn't the only one at it... just saying...


Well yes, see it all the time :lol:


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

sometimes I find Valeo blades are better and closer to VAG original parts for some models of VAG cars, are the preferred aftermarket ones Bosch then? Anyone tried the Valeo equivalent?


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes fitted to my TTS. They've been excellent to be fair


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep, Valeo are excellent and used lots of times on my old mk2 over 3 years of ownership. The best thing is they sit far 'flusher' to the windscreen, especially on the passenger side.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If cost is important Trico are less than £14 delivered at wiperblades,co.uk
> 
> https://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-y ... per-blades
> Hoggy.


Cant grumble at that price atwiperblades.co.uk. Couldn't see the passengers wiper blade on Eurocarparts, just drivers


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Only had my TT for a couple of weeks (1 year old with 2,500 miles) and the wipers are really quite juddery compared to all my other previous cars. 
Are the original blades any good and just need a more thorough clean (I have cleaned them and the screen already! :roll: ) or am I best just getting some decent Bosch blades? Don't want to change them unnecessarily but it is irritating when it rains.
If a more thorough clean is advised any recommendations what to use apart from my normal glass cleaner?

Thanks Dizzydot


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Almost every new car I've had have had crap oem wipers. Just ditch them, buy the Bosch and be done with it.

Any decent auto glass cleaner. Autoglym is ok and easily available.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have seen auto finesse cyrstal glass cleaner being used by a number of valet companies.

Only used it once so far,wiper blades work nicely and it is better than the cheapo stuff.

ECP,Halfords


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks Leopard and Saturn5. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I already use a decent glass cleaner but it hadn't made much difference, so looks like new wiper blades are in order.

Dizzydot


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

what's peoples experiences with rain-x, I find it works very well at motorway speeds and seems to help wiper blades smoothly travel over the screen, it does make the water 'bobble' into droplets which is distracting to some people, I've certainly had no wiper blade judder after applying it, even months later when I've forgotten to reapply the stuff.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Just bought a spray bottle of Rain-X and applied a liberal coating to all windows about a week ago. Obviously, had loads of recent rain to test it. Seems to do what it says on the bottle and wipers glide effortlessly across the screen. Like you, I find beading and 'water dispersion' much better at motorway speeds than sat in traffic. Too early to say how long each application lasts but not bad stuff for small outlay.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

There are far far better products out there if you want longevity. Have a look at G-Techniq's products. There are two, one (G5) is better for water sheeting e.g drive in the rain without your wipers on. The other (G1) is less good at sheeting but keeps the screen clear, smear free and ice won't stick for longer.

They're a bit more difficult to apply than rain-x and the glass needs to be cleaned properly (G1 comes with a cleaner product) but it's more than worth it.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

45% black Friday discount code BF20 on their site for another 2 days. Just under £23 for the pair.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Yup, had to change the blades on my new TT, juddering drove me crazy. Bosch blades are fine.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

phazer said:


> They're a bit more difficult to apply than rain-x and the glass needs to be cleaned properly (G1 comes with a cleaner product) but it's more than worth it.


The place that prepped & coated my cars used a polish on the glass, G4 I think, and then G1 coating on glass and wipers! 
Brilliant product.


----------

